# Sealing up my Dyna Glo



## jasong (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a 2 year old Dyna Glo smoker that I've used about 10 times, which was my first experience with using a smoker of any kind.  I've had decent results so far but now looking to get temps a bit more stable by sealing things up and have a few questions.

First, I've noticed a lot of folks using Nomex tape on the doors.  On my unit the firebox door closes pretty easily, so I have no concerns about adding tape and being able to close it, but the main cooking chamber door is already pretty difficult to close.  I'm worried that if I add the tape it'll be impossible for the handle to reach the handle bracket.  Anyone else have this issue or will I just need to muscle it a little more?

The other issue I have is where the main cooking chamber meets the firebox.  The metal has warped a little bit so there is a significant gap.  Any suggestions on how to seal this up?  I was thinking about removing the firebox and using some high temp silicone but not sure if the gap is too wide at this point.  The pic below shows what I'm referring to but in reality its probably a bit wider than it looks here.













20160102_131201.jpg



__ jasong
__ Jan 3, 2016






Thanks all!


----------



## carlo olivares (Feb 2, 2016)

can you feel a gap from the inside of the firebox/ main chamber? I wonder if you could stuff the gap from  the inside with aluminum foil to see if it stops it.


----------

